# Best bach work



## Julius Seizure (Mar 28, 2017)

ONLY 1 work, vote for best bach wokr!! i think best work is st matthew passion!


----------



## Julius Seizure (Mar 28, 2017)

what your think for best bch work! Sorry for horrible englihs i from liechenstien!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Well Tempered Clavier, complete.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

You may's well ask me how the Universe was created, it's IMPOSSIBLE to answer this question, every piece Bach composed is a masterpiece, some more than others.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Julius Seizure said:


> what your think for best bch work! Sorry for horrible englihs i from liechenstien!


I love Liechtenstein! I was there in 2013 and 2015 for a short stop in Vaduz with my students while traveling from Montreux to Innsbruck. Beautiful.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Travelogues are fun, but why not answer the question?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Mass in B Minor. Second place goes to the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

At the risk of being unoriginal, I'll nominate WTC.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Here's another vote for the WTC. Next favorite would be difficult; there's so much to choose from.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Nearly all of Bach's art and spirit can be found in the Mass in B Minor.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

My favorite Bach work is an ever changing thing - right now, at this moment in time, it really has to be the Passacaglia in C Minor, BWV 582. I really have been enjoying his organ works lately.

Ich bin einmal in Liechtenstein gewesen. Ich habe Vaduz besucht, and habe es sehr genossen. Ich war, zu jener Zeit, Student in Deutschland, and habe die Gelegenheit genommen, Österreich, die Schweiz, und Liechtenstein zu besuchen. Wilkommen!


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Impossible to vote just one.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Mass in B Minor, which is also on the very short list of the most supreme masterpieces in the history of art (all arts). 

In my opinion, the best recorded performance is probably: Philippe Herreweghe - Collegium Vocale Gent (2011)

I'd probably go with Goldberg Variations or St. Matthew Passion for Bach's 2nd greatest, though Art of Fugue and Well-Tempered Clavier would be top challengers.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Another vote for Mass in b minor....one of the greatest of all musical creations.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

St. Matthew's Passion.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Difficult to choose. But I will say Art of Fugue.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

St. Matthew Passion for me.


----------

